# ADD REMOVED-Listed in Ocala, FL-Gorgous 5 year old female posted on EBAY classifides



## rugersmom (Oct 28, 2013)

5 year old golden retriever | Brooksville | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 32481945

Someone adopt this pretty girl


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw, she's beautiful  Hope someone saves her soon and she gets a loving home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rugersmom*

Rugersmom

Please text the owner and give her the link below to contact the Golden Ret. Rescues in Florida, and give her to them to place.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor girl.

The ad says, "We have a 5 yr old female golden retriever we would like to rehome, she is fixed utd on shots and has akc ckc papers, she is 60 lbs, and has lots of energy, she is good with kids and one or two other dogs, she is very demanding for your attention will sit there for hours if you want to pet her, she loves to play fetch, she would be a great family dog or one person dog, gets along with cats and other dogs but not more then at least 2 dogs. text me."

What kind of person could have a dog so loving and good with children and put her up for sale on e-Bay for $200?!


----------



## RetriverBoys (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes that's crazy I would sell my dogs for 20,000


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Ocala, FL Ebay Lisitng-5 yr. old female, $200*

Bumping up-

5 year old golden retriever | Brooksville | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 32481945


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update, Ad removed*

The ad for this girl has been removed, says no longer available.

http://ocala.ebayclassifieds.com/do...golden-retriever/?ad=32481945&msg=OUT_OF_AREA


----------

